# Grandma Cartwright's Seabreeze Salad



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2021)

If you've never tried this, you're missing out.  I've been enjoying it all my life.  You really need to give it a go.

Grandma Cartwright’s Sea Breeze Salad
Ingredients:
    • 2 boxes lime Jell-O
    • 1.5 cups hot water
    • 1 cup evaporated milk
    • 3 oz pkg. cream cheese
    • 4 ice cubes
    • 2 tsp lemon juice
    • 1 can crushed pineapple
    • ½ cup walnut pieces
    • 1/8 tsp. Salt
Bring the water to a boil.  Add the lime gelatin and stir for 3 minutes to completely dissolve it.  Stir in the ice cubes until completely melted.  Add   all of the remaining ingredients, except for the pineapple, and walnut pieces, into a blender and puree until smooth.  Add the pineapple and walnut to the mix and pour into a gelatin mold.  Refrigerate for 2 hours.

Enjoy.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 1, 2021)

One of my favourite Jello salads was with Lime jello and Cottage Cheese. I loved the stuff but my kids would never touch it! 

I might try this with the creme cheese!  Sounds great!   

Thanks for posting *Chief*!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks Chief!  I love Jello salad.  I still make Lime Jello with pineapple & cottage cheese salad.  I think I need to try Grandma's version!


----------

